# Wasatch Cow Tags



## ARROWHNTR (Dec 11, 2008)

So now that the Wildlife board meeting is done and they approved all the recomendations whats everyones thoughts on new plan. 

For those of you who havent looked at it they did away with the majority of the antlerless draw tags except for on the current creek/avintiquin unit but they added the remainder of the current creek deer unit and all of the wastach west to the controlled tags. This means that although there will not be many antlerless tags on the majority of the unit anyone who has a buck, archery elk, spike elk, muzz elk, limited entry elk or a once in a lifetime tag can buy a reduced cow tag and fill it during that hunt.


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

> For those of you who havent looked at it they did away with the majority of the antlerless draw tags except for on the current creek/avintiquin unit but they added the remainder of the current creek deer unit and all of the wastach west to the controlled tags.


 While they added control permits to the Wasatch West, the boundary for said control permits does not include the entire Wasatch West unit. The Strawberry, Sheep Creek, Waters, Diamond Fork, Hobble Creek, and Wallsburg areas are NOT included in the control permit boundaries.


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

Just kidding. The DWR presented a different boundary before the RAC meetings, but I was just informed that they ended up using the existing deer boundary. I apologize for any confusion.


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

This is NOT a good thing!


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

Wafj!!!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

^+1


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

^+2


----------



## ARROWHNTR (Dec 11, 2008)

Yep bad deal for sure I'm not sure how they think this will help the elk numbers in those areas.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

You know what??? 

WORST MANAGMENT EVER????

The DWR dollar signs are showing up here BIG TIME !!!!


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

So much for napkin meetings...they don't even work now


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

berrysblaster said:


> So much for napkin meetings...they don't even work now


They work better when you already know what the DWR is going to do......THEN have your meeting and cry victory. May the Monroe spikes die a thousand deaths!-----SS


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Shooter, are you realy out of touch that bad???

Guys that hunt for a living give advice, and you discout all of it...???.....


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

No, no, no......I'm not condoning what they are doing with cows on the Wasatch, just having fun with the historic Monroe joke. As far as "guys that hunt for a living" I could give a rats rear what they say because they are 99% self serving, are not necessarily good hunters, and are usually on the piss poor end of the marksmanship spectrum. On a separate note, I am starting to tear up a lot of arrows out to 40 yards.....there's a good chance that I will make a spike bleed this fall. I will not be shooting any cows on the Wasatch any time soon though. So have a piece of turkey-jerky and relax Goofy.....I'm just playing.------SS


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

How about the rail road guys????

Are they 99% self serving?

How many days have you spent on Monroe Shooter??

Just a couple questons I'd like to have answers to.


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

All it shows is a blatant disregard for the concerns of sportsmen. Right or wrong, they blew right past and did whatever they could to ignore those who were concerned.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

^+1
Normally im on the dwr side of things but this one I cant even see where there coming from. I used to see ten times the elk I see now. Its actually getting hard for me to find them now.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

And to add to this.... It will sale out!!!!!! I just hope that the elk are mature enough to have already turned into Moose!!!! -O,-


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I just spent 2 out of the last three days covering
Billies mountain, Teat mountain ( gates were unlocked today )
Sheep creek , Rays valley to 5th water, Up 1st water to the Tie fork overlook ...

Glassed my freakin a-- off, NOT ONE FREAK'in elk ........

VERY, VERY little elk sign in any of these areas !!!!!!

Now there will be cow controll tags in all those drainages this fall ??????

Now I will say, The sky IS going TO FALL ,, 
The elk herd in these portions of the Wasatch are in deep chit..!....


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow, now they've completely disappeared? Good work professor.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> Wow, now they've completely disappeared? Good work professor.


Nope Mcfly, theres still a few here and there .....
( Tracks are pretty easy to read this time of year Mcfly )

80%+ less than 6-8 years ago in the areas I mentioned


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Nope Mcfly, theres still a few here and there .....
> ( Tracks are pretty easy to read this time of year Mcfly )
> 
> 80%+ less than 6-8 years ago in the areas I mentioned


OK good. You had me worried that they had been abducted by aliens or vanished into thin air. I guess the sky isn't falling after all. Carry on.


----------

